# Bearded Dragons-LOTS of pics! :)



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Here is my Beardie Mista Lizad Man at dinner time from today. (Please ignore the smudges on the glass. I hardly ever clean the sides of the tank and noticed them when I was taking the pics :roll

Please! Anyone who has a Beardie, feel free to show them off!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Oh I wish I coould of showed you my friends african bearded dragon Izzy. He was gorgeous, unfortunatly he had tail spines and a nasty habit of tail whipping everyone but his owner. O.O


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow you got him to eat his salad/fruit I hear it sorta takes a while for them to actually eat anything besides insects etc. Very cute beardie :3


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

gn3ranger said:


> Wow you got him to eat his salad/fruit I hear it sorta takes a while for them to actually eat anything besides insects etc. Very cute beardie :3


Thanks 

He was introduced to veggies and fruits long before I got him. MLM was around 4-5 yrs old when I got him, but because when I got him he was in poor condition, with a damaged digestive system, I did have to slowly reintroduce him to salads again, or else he wouldn't eat. He is almost a solely salad kinda guy cus he doesn't get insects except once in a rare blue moon.

He definitely has a sweet tooth and loves fruits when I give them on occasion.

kinetic- when I first got MLM, his name was Stitch, after Lilo and Stitch, cus of his varying moods (apparently he bit someone at some point and sent them to the hospital :roll. He has been a pretty good boy for me though, I was able to touch him all over his face when I was nursing him.


----------



## Shybear22 (Apr 3, 2013)

*My Female Bearded Dragon Daisy*

Daisy in the bath 











Daisy when she was a baby












Daisy in her cage


----------



## Shybear22 (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry that the pictures are so big I cant figure out how to make them smaller.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I zoomed out. LOL

She's so pretty!!! <3


----------

